# breeding a showline and a working line GSD



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not breeding my dog anytime soon. I barely got her so I want to train her well before I do anything. Plus shes only 1.5 years old so its to soon. I'm just asking this question out of curiosity. The reason I'm asking is because my uncle has a really nice dark sable GSD that is 3 years old. He looks very intimidating because hes pretty big. He also have a However, he's really nice and playful. I just like how he looks, and he look way stronger than my dog. Mine is a female that my cousin bought, but could no longer took care of. Probably 3 years from now when I have a stable job in nursing and having more money to take care of the dog. The other dog also has papers. 
I'm not into it to sell the dogs. I just want a dog where I can play with and take to the park and probably join schutzhund club. One of the reason I don't want to breed the dog sooner is because I'm worried what if nobody want to buy the rest of the puppies or I can't find them a good home. Maybe I can persuade my uncle to give me his dog. I can neutered him then and not worried about breeding. I don't want to adopt a dog because I rarely see any young ones where I can train him/her from the get go. 
Do you guys know what color the dog will come out if I breed my dog a black/red with a dark sable GSD?
My uncle dog is the exact same color as this dog (thats not my uncle dog just using for reference. The black/red is mine. 
My Boy - German shepherd dog


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You've been a member for four years and you ask this question? Honey, this is not going to be received well. Get ready for some lectures.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it would be beneficial to go back to some old threads on this subject...working and show breeding, also threads on color combinations, and I think you will find your answers but also a lot of additional information on this subject to help guide you in your planning.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Good_Karma said:


> You've been a member for four years and you ask this question? Honey, this is not going to be received well. Get ready for some lectures.


 I've been member for 4 years but just got on recently when I got a new GSD. My last GSD died at 7 and 14. That was almost 3 years ago. Plus I was always busy with school. Just graduated now waiting to take the HEsi so I have the time to read more about GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

"*I barely got her so I want to train her well before I do anything.* *Plus shes only 1.5 years old* *so its to soon."* 

So you just got her, you really dont know her full personality, you dont know what kind of drive or temperment she has and your already thinking about breeding her?

*"The reason I'm asking is because my uncle has a really nice dark sable GSD that is 3 years old.* *He looks very intimidating because hes pretty big."* 

All GSD's are intimidating, doesn't mean that they should be bred. If he is pretty big then chances are he is bigger than the standard, so if you breed him he most likely will produce out of standard puppies. The standard is there for a reason. 

*"Mine is a female that my cousin bought, but could no longer took care of. Probably 3 years from now when I have a stable job in nursing and having more money to take care of the dog."* 

I dont understand? You already have the female but you cant take care of her?

*"I just want a dog where I can play with and take to the park and probably join schutzhund club.* *One of the reason I don't want to breed the dog sooner is because I'm worried what if nobody want to buy the rest of the puppies or I can't find them a good home."* 

Why cant you play with her? Why cant you take your female that you just got to the park? Why cant you do Sch. with her? 

You should be worried that you might not be able to find homes for all of them. What if she gives birth to 12 puppies? If you cant find homes for them are you going to take care of all 12 puppies? You would be responsible for bringing all 12 of those puppies into this world so it would be your responsibilty to take care of all the ones that dont find homes. It will be your responsibility to make sure they dont end up in the shelter and get put to sleep. Chances are one of your puppies is going to be bred and then their puppies will be bred and then their puppies will be bred and you will be a BYB that contributed more puppies to the world when there already isn't enough homes for the puppies that are here now.

*"Maybe I can persuade my uncle to give me his dog. I can neutered him then and not worried about breeding."* 

You just said in your post that you cant afford the dog you already have.

*"I don't want to adopt a dog because I rarely see any young ones where I can train him/her from the get go." *

There are young, trainable GSD's in shelters, you just have to find them.

Read these threads, hopefully it will change your mind about breeding your new dog.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/146887-breeding-tips-age-start-etc-can-anyone-help.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/147465-byb.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/138991-questions-about-breeding-my-dog-my-sons-dog.html


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you not read I don't want to breed her right now or anytime soon. It was just a question out of curiosity. Please read it. Yeah the standard is there, but I notice a lot of people on here have dogs bigger than the standard height which doesn't mean that they don't make a great companion. I can take care of her. Right now I'm staying with my mom. My mom and dad have to give me money if she goes to the vet or anything. I just want to get my own money so I don't have to ask them. Did I said that I can't play with her at the park, or you just assuming. I take her to the park everyday, and even ask other people on how to train her to walk better. Did you not read the part where I'm only asking out of curiosity. One of the reason I was worried of breeding her was not finding a good home for the puppies. Did I said that I'm going to do it absalutely? I also put that If my uncle gave me the dog, I will neutered him. How they going have puppies if hes neutered? Don't assume things if you didn't read it carefully. Sorry for sounding rude, but you making it seem like I'm a bad dog owner or something. All my GSD that I own before were given to me by my relatives. They were given to me because of behavioral problems, or that my aunt had to move to an apartment and no longer could take care of her. I had to go home and train them because my aunt didn't train them very well. I even took some dog in from craiglist because the couple had a new baby. They were afraid of a big dog with a newborn. You can even read my old post when I first registered. The other dogs I have were mixed (GSD/Lab). My mom gave her to her friend, and we still see her every month.



LaRen616 said:


> "*I barely got her so I want to train her well before I do anything.* *Plus shes only 1.5 years old* *so its to soon."*
> 
> So you just got her, you really dont know her full personality, you dont know what kind of drive or temperment she has and your already thinking about breeding her?
> 
> ...


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

supaflyz said:


> I'm not breeding my dog anytime soon. I barely got her so I want to train her well before I do anything. Plus shes only 1.5 years old so its to soon. I'm just asking this question out of curiosity. The reason I'm asking is because my uncle has a really nice dark sable GSD that is 3 years old. He looks very intimidating because hes pretty big. He also have a However, he's really nice and playful. I just like how he looks, and he look way stronger than my dog. Mine is a female that my cousin bought, but could no longer took care of. Probably 3 years from now when I have a stable job in nursing and having more money to take care of the dog. The other dog also has papers.
> I'm not into it to sell the dogs. I just want a dog where I can play with and take to the park and probably join schutzhund club. One of the reason I don't want to breed the dog sooner is because I'm worried what if nobody want to buy the rest of the puppies or I can't find them a good home. Maybe I can persuade my uncle to give me his dog. I can neutered him then and not worried about breeding. I don't want to adopt a dog because I rarely see any young ones where I can train him/her from the get go.


 
I'm a little confused. Are you interested in breeding because you want to produce a puppy you can use for Scutzhund? How do you know the female you currently own wouldn't do good in Scutzhund? If you want a better working prospect, you could always go to a good breeder who produces working dogs.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

No I'm not. I'm only considering it later on if I want to breed her. I mainly walk my dog at the park and play with her at home. The question of what color will the puppies be if they are bred were just out of curiosity. I really like my uncle dog because hes pretty, but he's also very healthy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take a look at the rescue section here, no shortage of GSD's...look at the BYB threads as well.
As far as color, sable is dominant~ the pairing may get a black and tan or two.
A dog of any age can be trained, I wouldn't blame not being trainable on the dog but the handler.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*"Yeah the standard is there, but I notice a lot of people on here have dogs bigger than the standard height which doesn't mean that they don't make a great companion. "*

*I never said that dogs that are bigger than the standard cant make great companions. My GSD is 2 inches taller than the standard, he is a fantastic dog with an excellent temperment, but he is larger than the standard and he should not be bred.Bigger isn't better. The bigger they get, the more they eat, the slower they get and the more health problems they will have.*

*"I can take care of her. Right now I'm staying with my mom. My mom and dad have to give me money if she goes to the vet or anything. I just want to get my own money so I don't have to ask them. "*

*You may feed her, you may play with her but you are not paying for her, at least you are not paying for her Vet care, so no, you cant take care of her.*

*"Did I said that I can't play with her at the park, or you just assuming. I take her to the park everyday, and even ask other people on how to train her to walk better. "*

*You said that you want a dog that you can play with and take to the park and I was wondering why you would say that when you have a dog that you can do that stuff with already.*

*"One of the reason I was worried of breeding her was not finding a good home for the puppies. Did I said that I'm going to do it absalutely? I also put that If my uncle gave me the dog, I will neutered him. How they going have puppies if hes neutered? Don't assume things if you didn't read it carefully. Sorry for sounding rude, but you making it seem like I'm a bad dog owner or something." *

*I did read that you are going to neuter him. I was replying to you saying that maybe you can persuade your uncle into giving you his dog, you are not completely paying for the dog you have now so why do you need another? I never said you were a bad dog owner.*

*"All my GSD that I own before were given to me by my relatives. They were given to me because of behavioral problems, or that my aunt had to move to an apartment and no longer could take care of her. I had to go home and train them because my aunt didn't train them very well. I even took some dog in from craiglist because the couple had a new baby. They were afraid of a big dog with a newborn. You can even read my old post when I first registered. The other dogs I have were mixed (GSD/Lab). My mom gave her to her friend, and we still see her every month."*

*Were those dogs given to you or your family? If you are living with your parents and they are paying for your dogs Vet care, then I am assuming that you are still young?*

*I dont know what that has to do with you wanting to breed your dog but whatever.*


----------

